# Red Arc 10300 oder 10400



## Barsch06 (24. Februar 2007)

Morgen

hab mal ne frage,will mir ne Spro Red Arc zulegen zum Spinnangeln auf Fehmarn, nun steh ich vor der Entscheidung,eine 10300 oder eine 10400, will damit auf Dorsch ,Meeforelle.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Danke schon mal für eure Tip´s


----------



## hotte50 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

moin,

meine klare Entscheidung (ohne große Erklärungen warum und wieso) wäre in diesem Fall:

10400 !!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

10400 ...
Die beiden modelle unterscheiden sich nur von der Spulengröße , und größere Spule = höhere Wurfweite + höherer Schnureinzug ...

Nachteile gibts keine , da beide gleichviel wiegen .

Solltest die Arc aber vor dem ersten Einsatzt gut fetten (nicht nur ölen) , und danach auch regelmäßig Pflegen .
bei mir haben in einem Jahr Dauereinsatzt 2 Kugellager (Griff und Schnurlaufröllchen) den geist aufgegeben ...

Die Rolle wurde von Spro danach aber anstandslos umgetauscht .

Übrigens für das Thema gibts eigentlich diesen thread : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92594


----------



## donlotis (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Ich fische seit zwei Jahren mit Genuss die 10300. Der Unterschied der Spulen ist sehr klein, das ist reine Glaubenssache. Wichtig ist das Innenleben/Verhalten der Rolle, und das ist bei beiden gleich gut.
Mit beiden Rollen wirst Du Deine Fische fangen...


Gruß donlotis


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Ich würde es mir überlegen.

Der anfänglichen Begeisterung wegen der Arcs ist ja nun etwas Realismus gewichen.

Wenn man hier im Forum so liest, sind die Arcs ja offensichtlich recht störungsanfällig, wenn sie nicht gut gepflegt werden. Überleg dir gut ob du mehr so der Pflegetyp bist.

Solltest du vorhaben viel und häufig im Salzwasser zu fischen, würde ich an deiner Stelle ein kostengünstigeres oder gebrauchtes Shimanomodell, z.B. eine gebrauchte Symmetre nehmen oder im Preis gleich höher gehen.

Der problemlose Umtausch ist zwar prima und kulant, aber zwei Wochen ohne Rolle da zu stehen, weil sie vorhersehbare Probleme macht ist ärgerlich.

Wenn du nur recht selten die Ostsee besuchst, dann nimm die etwas größere Spule.

Die Wurfweite erhöht sich, auch wenn es nicht viel ist und die Rolle ist bei dieser doch recht beanspruchenden Fischerei etwas solider.

Uli


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Der problemlose Umtausch ist zwar prima und kulant, aber zwei Wochen ohne Rolle da zu stehen, weil sie vorhersehbare Probleme macht ist ärgerlich.



Wenns nur 2 Wochen gewesen wären |uhoh: 
Aber vorhersehbar , naja ich weiß nicht ...

Ich hab mit der Rolle 1. seeehr viel gefischt , und 2tens den beiden kugellagern zu wenig pflege zukommen lassen .

Ist ja auch bei näheren nachdenken logisch grade diese beiden Lager kommen ja am schnellsten mit (Salz)wasser in berührung ...

Und ansonsten was gäbe es denn von Shimano für alternativen ?
Soweit ich weiß muss man da gleich wieder nen ordentliches Stück draufzahlen , und ob die shimanos dann viel besser sind ...

Ich denke mal wenn man die große Anzahl der Arc benutzer bedenkt kommen da eigentlich recht wenige Meldungen von Leuten die das teil geschrottet haben ...

edit : Mir fällt grad auf , vielleicht wäre die hier : http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/daiwa-exceller-3000-p-2069.html
ja ne Alternative ...


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

@Sundvogel
Hast du recht, ne Symetre oder Stradic ist natürlich ne Alternative. 
Sollte man ihm aber auch sagen, dass ne 3000 er Grösse passt, die heute in DE erhätlichen 2500 bzw. 4000 Grössen passen finde ich nicht gut als Mefo Rolle. Eine zu klein, eine zu schwer.
Ich hab meine Shim. Twinpower und Ultegra beide 3000 er Grösse diese Saison mal abgeklemmt und ne Red Arc 10400 angeklemmt. Wollte mal einfach mal wissen, wie die so ist und das werde ich Ende der Frühjahrssaison auch wissen, dann müsste sie so 100 Angelstunden an der Ostsee verbracht haben. Die werksseitige Schmierung ist allerdings ganz knapp, ich hab mit reichlich verdünntem Kugellagerfett nachgeschmiert.
Grösse würde ich davon abhängig machen ob Geflochtene oder Monofil. Die 10400 ist aber natürlich sehr universell und auch noch angenehm vom Gewicht.

Petri

Pikepauly


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

@Kochtoppangler
Da liegst Du schon ganz richtig, unter ner Stradic würde ich da auch zum Dauerspinnfischen im Salzwasser nix ranschrauben von Shimano. Die ist dann eben auch min. 50 Euro teurer. 
Von der konstruktiven Qualität denke ich kann die Arc da mithalten bei ner Stradic, wie das mit der Verwendung im Salzwasser ist????

Wenn ich ne Entscheidung treffen müsste zwischen Technium und Red Arc würde ich jedenfalls keine Shim. nehmen und das ist ja in etwa die gleiche Preisklasse.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Da hast du recht!

Aber die Salzwasserfischerei ist ja schon ein wenig was anderes, was du wahrscheinlich besser weißt als ich.:q 

Aber die von dir angesprochenen Probleme sind schon öfter genannt worden. 

Für mich wäre die Alternative, High-End oder robust, so wie eben früher die Symmetre. 

Das heißt entweder eine hohe Qualität, sprich abgedichtete Kugellager, CRB oder ARB, weitestgehend geschützte Bremse, usw oder wenig Kugellager, schlichter Aufbau und somit wenig was kaputt gehen kann.

Allerdings habe ich auch schon eine Twinpower 3000F geschrottet, aber erst nach 3 Jahren und sie wurde von Shimano (HAV) für 25€ wieder repariert, das hat nur 2 Tage gedauert.

Uli


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Also für den preis von ner Stradic bekommt man schon fast 2 Arcs wenn man irgendwo bei nem Sonderangebot zuschlägt ...

Wär doch auch ne Möglichkeit , dann hat man 1ne für den Dauereinsatzt und die 2. für die Zeit wo die erste in Reperatur ist :q


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

@Sundvogel 
Bin mir da gar nicht so sicher, ob ich mehr bzw. öfter an der Ostsee bin als Du.
Bei mir ist es nur noch so, dass die Mefo Sucht immer schlimmer wird und ich mittlerweile meine gesamte berufliche und private Terminplanung fürs Frühjahr unter Mefo Gesichtspunkten gestalte. 
Hab zum Glück ne tolerante Freundin!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Also für den preis von ner Stradic bekommt man schon fast 2 Arcs wenn man irgendwo bei nem Sonderangebot zuschlägt ...
> 
> Wär doch auch ne Möglichkeit , dann hat man 1ne für den Dauereinsatzt und die 2. für die Zeit wo die erste in Reperatur ist :q


 
Der ist gut!!!:m 

Also wenn man in die Arc-Thread schaut, kann man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass man vor dem ersten Angeln schon einiges aufschrauben, austauschen, schmieren und wieder zusammen bauen muss. Hat ein wenig was von italienischen Autos.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92600

Also wer das mag und dazu Lust hat. 

Ich pflege meine Rollen seltenst.#q 

Uli


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*



sundvogel schrieb:


> dass man vor dem ersten Angeln schon einiges aufschrauben, austauschen, schmieren und wieder zusammen bauen muss



Eigentlich reichts aus die einmal komplett auseinanderzunehmen und vernünftig zu fetten ..
Das mach ich aber bei jeder neuen Rolle , erstens weil ichs nur selten erlebt habe das die so gefettet sind wie ich mir das vorstelle und zweitens weil ich eh neugierig bin wie das Teil denn nun von innen aussieht .

Achja und dann noch das mit der Plastikscheibe vor dem Aufspulen , dauert aber auch nur 5 minuten das zu richten .


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

@Kochtoppangler
Da hast du auch wieder recht.
2 Rollen mit 4 Alu Spulen für ca. 140 Euro ist nen Wort.
Kostet bei ner Stradic fast 300 Euro.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

@Sundvogel
Ich werds so nach Pfingsten wissen!
Der Aufwand finde ich ist aber überschaubar.
Einmal satt Fett rein und nach dem Angeln büschen abwischen mit einem duftendem Ballistol Lappen finde ich nicht so schlimm.
Soviel Pflege kriegen meine Shim. auch.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## franc555 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Moin,

also ich finde den Hype um die Red Arc (und alle anderen verwandten Modelle) etwas übertrieben, es ist sicher eine ordentliche Rolle. Allerdings kann sie in keiner Weise mit den zugegebenermaßen teureren Shimano- oder Daiwa-Rollen mithalten. Hier im Board wird ja oft Gegenteiliges behauptet, aber ich glaube, das ist auch ein bisschen Augenwischerei. Jedenfalls kommt meine 10300 an keine meiner Shimano TP oder an die Daiwas heran. Mein Fazit: Für den momentanen Preis eine gute Rolle, aber mehr auch nicht. (Meine Arc fischt jetzt meine Frau!!!)
Kleine Ergänzung: Die neuen Shimanos sind auch eher grenzwertig, vor allem die Stradic hat doch stark an Qualität eingebüßt, Daiwa ist da auf einem besseren Weg.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

hübsche Aussage , werd mal ein wenig konkreter ...
Was an der Arc kann , deiner meinung nach , nicht mit einer (wahrscheinlich doppelt so teuren) Shimano mithalten ? 

edit : Ups du meinst mit TP wahrscheinlich ne Twinpower , also 3 mal so teuer ...


----------



## Barsch06 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Hallo

danke für das ausgiebige Studium ,werde mir die 10400 holen
und Sie auf Fehmarn ordentlich testen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Tja so ist das....

Letztlich hilft nur probieren.:m 

Uli


----------



## franc555 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Hi Kochtoppangler,

diese Aussage betrifft das ganze Paket (Schnurverlegung, Laufeigenschaften, Haltbarkeit, Komfort etc.). Du hast Recht, natürlich kosten diese Rollen mehr, was mich nur gelegentlich nachdenklich macht, ist die Tatsache, dass hier im Forum an verschiedenen Stellen Aussagen zur Qualität dieser Rollen getroffen werden, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann (seien sie auch scheinbar noch so fundiert). Wenn man bestimmte Rollen noch nicht gefischt hat, sollte man sich mit Vergleichen einfach zurückhalten.
Also nochmal: Die Arcs sind vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis in Ordnung, aber in diese endlosen Jubelarien kann ich nicht einstimmen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MiCo (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Ich denke die Arcs sind ne gute Lösung für Angler, die gelegentlich mal zum Fischen gehen. Fischt man die Teile jedoch regelmäßig, also öfter die Woche und nicht nur alle 2 Wochen mal, wird sich nach einiger Zeit doch Ernüchterung über den Anfangs guten Eindruck breit machen. Lärmende Schnurlaufröllchen bzw Lager, aussetzende Rücklaufsperren, brechende Plastikkontermuttern der Kurbel, zunehmend rauher werdender Lauf sind so einige Punkte, die mich und einige andere schon haben Abstand nehmen lassen von diesen Rollen. Jetzt werden eben wieder 2-3 fach so teure Shimanos oder Daiwas wieder gefischt, weils einfach entspannter ist.

Zudem sollte man sich darauf einstellen, dass eine am Salzwasser gefischte Arc deutlich mehr Pflege braucht als die meisten anderen Rollen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*



franc555 schrieb:


> diese Aussage betrifft das ganze Paket (Schnurverlegung, Laufeigenschaften, Haltbarkeit, Komfort etc.).



Als an der Schnurverlegung gibts meiner meinung nach absolut garnichts auszusetzten , wüsste nicht was shimano da großartig bessermachen könnte.
Muss allerdings zugeben das das rumgewusel mit den Plastikscheiben bis es denn endgültig stimmte ein wenig nervig war , hat aber trotzdem nicht viel mehr als 5 min gedauert .

Mag sein das die Twin Power etwas weicher läuft (kann man bei dem preis ja auch erwarten ...) 

Haltbarkeit : Naja die Kugellager könnten besser sein , und da wäre noch das problem mit dem Ritzel was ordentlich gefettet werden muss aber ansonsten #c 
Hab auch schon oft genug von der TP gelesen bei der nach häufigem Salzwassereinsatzt mal nen Kugellager etc ... ausgesetzt hat .

Komfort ?!?! Meinst das shimano problem mit dem beim werfen umklappendem Bügel ?!?! |supergri 
Ansonsten fällt mir da auch kein großartiger Unterschied ein .



franc555 schrieb:


> Also nochmal: Die Arcs sind vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis in Ordnung, aber in diese endlosen Jubelarien kann ich nicht einstimmen.



Joa wenn man das alles berücksichtigt wären bei ner TP 50€ mehr vielleicht grade noch drin ...
Aber der 3 fache preis einer Arc nur weil sie etwas weicher läuft und etwas weniger Wartung braucht ?



MiCo schrieb:


> Ich denke die Arcs sind ne gute Lösung für Angler, die gelegentlich mal zum Fischen gehen.
> Fischt man die Teile jedoch regelmäßig, also öfter die Woche und nicht nur alle 2 Wochen mal, wird sich nach einiger Zeit doch Ernüchterung über den Anfangs guten Eindruck breit machen.



Meine alte hatte 300-400 Betriebsstunden runter , ist ein bisschen mehr als gelegentlich und ich bin trotzdem zufrieden |supergri 



MiCo schrieb:


> Lärmende Schnurlaufröllchen bzw Lager, aussetzende Rücklaufsperren, brechende Plastikkontermuttern der Kurbel, zunehmend rauher werdender Lauf sind so einige Punkte, die mich und einige andere schon haben Abstand nehmen lassen von diesen Rollen.



Bis auf das Schnurlaufröllchen was nach der oben geschriebenen Zeit versagt hat , und das Kugellager in der Kurbel hatte ich eigentlich keine probleme .
Und wie gesagt die Rolle wurde problemlos umgetauscht (hab sogar wieder 2 neue Ersatzspulen mitbekommen) das ganze scheint also nicht so häufig vorzukommen ...
Die beiden Teile bekommen jetzt öfter mal nen Klecks Öl und gut ist ...
Und das der Lauf rauher wird konnte ich nicht beobachten , eher im Gegenteil !



MiCo schrieb:


> Jetzt werden eben wieder 2-3 fach so teure Shimanos oder Daiwas wieder gefischt, weils einfach entspannter ist.
> Zudem sollte man sich darauf einstellen, dass eine am Salzwasser gefischte Arc deutlich mehr Pflege braucht als die meisten anderen Rollen.



Das eine Arc etwas mehr pflege braucht stimmt schon , kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das ne shimano häufigen salzwassereinsatzt ganz ohne Pflege lange mitmacht ...
Und 2-3 Arcs wären sicher genauso entspannt wie eine teurere .
Und ich bin sicher von 3 Arcs hättest du länger was und mehr als von einer teuren .


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

@Kochtoppangler
Sehr fundiertes Posting!
Hab selbst wie schon öfter geschrieben, ne TP 3000 F und ne Ultegra 3000 seit 2003 im Salzwasserspinneinsatz und bin zugegebermassen bekennender Shimano Fan. 
Aber die Arcs so abzukanzeln ist meiner Meinung bischen heftig.
Find meine gut und wenn sie eine Saison durchhält ist das auch ok. Bei den Shimanos musste HAV mir die Kugellager auch schon durchtauschen. Wie gesagt zwei Arcs mit Ersatzspulen für 140 Euro ist auch ne klare Ansage!

Shimano Freaks sind eben Shimano Freaks!
Kann das gut nachfühlen!!!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## franc555 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Hi,

ich fische z.B. eine TP schon über drei Jahre, sie läuft noch immer super, trotz häufigen Salzwassereinsatzes. Die Arc habe ich mir mal so zugelegt und habe sie sehr schnell "abgelegt", weil sie einfach nicht diese Qualität hat. Fertig! Ganz nebenbei: Bei der Shimano ist übrigens noch nicht einmal der Bügel umgeklappt, super zuverlässig. Die Schnurverlegung ist um einiges besser als bei der Arc. Ich weiß, dass es durchaus sehr viele kritische Stimmen zur FA-Serie gibt, trotzdem kann man die Rollen nicht miteinander vergleichen. Sie spielen in unterschiedlichen Ligen, auch preislich, wie ja schon des Öfteren hier festgestellt wurde. Ich will einfach mal darauf hinweisen, dass es bessere Rollen gibt und die Arcs und alle ihre Verwandten nicht der Nabel der Welt sind. Bei den großen Protegés dieser Rollen habe ich immer wieder den Eindruck, dass ihnen einfach die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten fehlen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

@Franc 555
Hast auch Recht!
Ich werd wie gesagt die Rote diese Jahr so ca. 100 Stunden im Salzwasser quälen. Und die Shim. Referenzmodelle hab ich auch.
Natürlich gibts bessere Rollen als die Arc. Die Kosten aber auch mehr. Ums Preis Leistungsverhältnis gehts hier.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Das mit der Schnurverlegung könnte daran liegen das du sie nicht richtig eingestellt hast ...

Sie hat einfach nicht diese Qualität ist immernoch nichts konkretes .

Bei meiner Arc ist der Bügel auch noch nie unfreiwillig umgeklappt |supergri , bei der Twin Power soll das aber doch immermal Vorkommen (wenn man mal nen Montagsmodell erwischt) .
Darf meiner Meinung nach bei dem Preis nicht sein .

Tschuldigung das ich dich hier so löcher , geht mir eigentlich nicht darum die Red Arc hier als Ultimatives gerät darzustellen .
Vielmehr interessiert mich worin die Shimano denn nun konkret besser ist das es dieses Preisunterschied halbwegs rechtfertigt .
Irgendwann wird meine Arc hin sein , und dann kommt sicher was teureres an die Rute (man will sich ja auch ein wenig verbessern |rolleyes ) und da würd mich einfach mal interessieren was man denn für das zusätzliche Geld was man ausgibt zu erwarten hat ...


----------



## MiCo (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

@Kochtoppangler
schön, dass endlich mal jemand schreibt wieviel Stunden er mit seinen Rollen fischt und nicht Aussagen raus haut wie:" seit 5 Jahren im Einsatz und immer noch zufrieden etc "

Die Zuverlässigkeit jeder Rolle hängt zuerst natürlich von der Qualität der Fertigung und der eingesetzten Komponenten ab. Danach kommt dann aber sofort das Einsatzgebiet der Rolle. Eine Rolle mit der ich den ganzen Tag über am Ansitzen bin wird normal länger halten, als ne aktiv gefischte Spinnkombo.

Daher beziehe ich mich jetzt mal auf mein Einsatzgebiet: Faulenzen an der Tidenelbe mit Gummifisch. Viele Hänger an den Steinpackungen. Losschlagen von Hängern wie auch Hängerlösen über die Rolle kommt schon des öfteren vor. Und hier haben insgesamt 3 Reds und 2 Blues schlapp gemacht. Nach ca einem Monat Fischen, was ca 80+x Stunden entspricht, kamen die Geräusche vom Lager. Dazu kommt dann noch, dass die Konstruktion des Schnurlaufröllchen nicht so optimal ist. Fischt man in sehr unreinen Gewässern, sammelt sich dort schnell der Dreck unter. Die Rollen lärmen derat, dass es echt nervt, wenn man nur daneben steht. Bricht dir die Kontermutter(kommt mal vor, dass die Rute mal auf der Steinpackung umkippt oder man die Mutter einfach nur mal etwas zu fest andreht hat)kannst eigentlich mit dem Angel aufhören, bei aussetzender Rückaufsperre das gleiche. Und das soll mich nicht nerven! - Doch sogar sehr!

Daraufhin im letzten Jahr mit ner TP 4000 FB das Jahr hindurch gefischt, was über 400 h entspricht. Die Rolle läuft heute immer noch besser als je eine Arc bei mir gelaufen hat, lediglich das Schnurlaufröllchen hab ich 2 mal gesäubert. Daher geringer Pflegeaufwand und kein Reklaärger. Somit hat sich der höhere Preis der TP für MICH durchaus gerechnet.


----------



## franc555 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Hi KTA,

also ich finde auch nicht, dass z.B. die TP das Nonplusultra ist (denn sonst wäre ich nicht zum Mefo-Fischen auf eine Infinity Q umgestiegen, die im Vergleich über 100g leichter ist, einen größeren Spulendurchmesser hat und insgesamt auch noch eine Liga höher spielt als die TP). 
Du willst Konkretes hören, was den Unterschied zwischen den Rollen ausmacht. Einen Teil habe ich ja bereits angesprochen (siehe oben), ansonsten muss man einfach damit angeln, um sich ein Bild machen zu können. Wie ich ja schon erwähnt habe, nehme ich die TP auch nach über drei Jahren noch gerne zur Hand, die Arc schon lange nicht mehr, jedenfalls nicht zum Spinnfischen. (Übrigens habe ich die Schnurverlegung schon richtig eingestellt, trotzdem gibt es da Unterschiede.)

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

@MiCo :
Hmm ich vermute mal das Hängerlösen über die Rolle war das Hauptproblem . Nach dem was ich so gelesen hab sind da die Wormshaft Arcs doch ein wenig sensibel .
Meine hat zumindest 60 Stunden faulenzen in Hamburg und nochmal etwa die gleiche Zeit Dorschzuppeln , was eine ähnliche Belastung ist jedenfalls weggesteckt .

Warum die Rücklaufsperre bei dir aussetzt ;+ ;+ ;+ 
Ist mir nur einmal passiert weil ich beim auseinandernehmen versehentlich den drahtbügel falsch draufgesetzt hab aber ansonsten ...

Das mit der Kontermutter hab selbst ich als leidenschaftlicher Schrauben überdreher/abbrecher (siehe meine Shimano Calcutta) noch nicht geschafft  |supergri 

aber danke , das war zumindest mal ne konkrete Antwort !


----------



## Fishaholic (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Hallo!

Ich fische seit über einem Jahr ne Arc 10400 und bin Top zufrieden mit der Rolle. Da konnte bisher keine in dieser Preisklasse mithalten. und die Rolle ist bei mir im Dauereinsatz.
Für den salzwassereinsatz würde ich sie allerdings nicht mehr hernehmen! Ich hatte meine sowohl zum Pilken, zum Heringsangeln, als auch zum MeFo angeln im Einsatz und ich muss sagen, dass Salz mag sie gar nicht!!
Soviel Pflege kannst Du ihr gar nicht zukommen lassen, dass sie danach nicht merklich rauher läuft.

Zeitgleich mit mir haben sich zwei Spezis von mir dieselbe Rolle geholt und auch da unterschiedliche Meinungen.

Der eine hat sie inzwischen 2x tauschen müssen und verflucht die Arc´s inzwischen,

Der andere macht mit ihr seitdem den direkten Vergleich mit der Daiwa Infiniti und schwört (unter minimalen Abstrichen zur Infiniti) auf die Arc.

Fürs Mefo fischen gibt es inzwischen auch in der Preisklasse sehr gute Rollen mit versiegelten Kugellager (Okuma/Daiwa/ die neue Cormoran soll Klasse sein [auch wenn ich seit Jahren nix mehr von Cormoran Rollen wissen will]...)


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Hier bitte schön Erfahrungen und Tipps.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57072&page=10

Dann schau in die Rollenliste und frag dich warum es so ist, wie es ist.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

@Sundvogel
Es ist so wie es ist, weil es gut ist wie es ist!!!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nighty78 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 oder 10400*

Hallo

Also ich möchte mir auch noch die 10400 zum Spinnfischen mit geflochtene Schnur zulegen.

Ich angle *nicht* im Salzwasser. Von daher meine Frage, ob die Red Arc beim Süsswasserfischen genauso anfallig ist wie im Salzwasser bei jährlicher gründlicher Wartung???

Danke


----------

